# The Samick Athlete!



## pbostrom (Jun 7, 2007)

lol, just discovered it and it looks great from what pictures i have seen (imho alot better than masters) and the price is really low atleast here in europe, 250€ making ideally a midrange bow, or a new toy in my case.

now here is the question!

any1 shot it? heh, and how about the finish quality?

what are yer thoughts?


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

We obtained a set of Athlete Limbs perhaps a year ago and then a riser when offered at a special deal by our friends at LAS

The riser has not been shot-we bought it to add to our stock of risers for our students and customers to try-at this point all my left handed archers have suitable equipment.

The 38 pound limbs were purchased for the same reason. Sean Curtin, one of our cadets, is using the limbs on an Aerotech. IN his first national tournament, he beat last year's Cub OR and FITA round silver medalist (one of his training partners) and then the third seed before finishing fourth. He likes the limbs and two of the other boys who hae used them thought they were fast and smooth. They appear to offer very high performance for the money.

He has shot them a fair amount without any issues


----------



## João_Almeida (Mar 3, 2008)

I have it really good  it beat up the national record with im and i've become national champion with me i dont think is bad by the way i know 4 person the shoot it they all had great scores i only think i would be nice with another grip


----------



## pbostrom (Jun 7, 2007)

sweet almeida, sounds like a promising riser, wanna paste some pics of it?,

anyway, did some research and found out that its finish is painted  bohoo
well its alot better than my ultrasensitive finish of my fiberbow(yes u can mirror yourself in it) but a tick from the arrowpoint and u got a big crater in the finish.

will do some more research, otherwise the masters risers isnt that far away pricewise


----------



## João_Almeida (Mar 3, 2008)

see my thread in this forum how too improve my shoot


----------



## DanceswithDingo (Feb 24, 2004)

pbostrom said:


> sweet almeida, sounds like a promising riser, wanna paste some pics of it?,
> 
> anyway, did some research and found out that its finish is painted  bohoo
> well its alot better than my ultrasensitive finish of my fiberbow(yes u can mirror yourself in it) but a tick from the arrowpoint and u got a big crater in the finish.
> ...


Masters risers are painted too, painted risers have a clear coat finish which protects them much better than anodising, plus you can easily touch up any minor damage. :darkbeer:


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

DanceswithDingo said:


> Masters risers are painted too, painted risers have a clear coat finish which protects them much better than anodising, plus you can easily touch up any minor damage. :darkbeer:


That must be new because I had an agulla ultra painted riser (the forged job circa 2000) and it seemed to get dinged up far faster than my hoyts and PSE and SKY anodized bows. I do agree on touching up though


----------



## tecshooter05 (Mar 7, 2005)

*paint*

the only downside to samick, but they still shoot great


----------



## João_Almeida (Mar 3, 2008)

oh yeah now that you guys said that my riser is getting without paint in some places near the grip hmmm... i thought it was me


----------



## s26286603 (Jul 13, 2008)

*Help please*

well im actually looking in getting into archery seriously but dont want to make such a deep hole in my pocket the size of the grand canyon. i was looking at an agulla but decided i need something a little better so i saw the samick athlete and thought it looks good. but i also see that the w&w winact is at the same price but is dam ugly. problem is i cant shoot these risers as im in south africa and there are very few bows around. can someone give some advice here?:sad:

the paint job can be sorted out by getting it powder coated,that will never come off and has a great finish.


----------



## pbostrom (Jun 7, 2007)

powder coating huh.... any1 got any idea on how much that costs on a riser? (with prep work)


----------



## tecshooter05 (Mar 7, 2005)

power coating if you find a decent shop and not looking for anything too drastic is very cheap 20-50$ for powdercoat tops


----------



## s26286603 (Jul 13, 2008)

or if you just want a clean look, you can maybee get it sand blasted but it will probably look awefull. powder coating works or you can get it backed enameled like those black oven dishes,you will easerly be able to find some one to do that. i also think they have a couple colours. have you guys had any other complaints about the bow cause i will be buying in the dark?


----------



## tecshooter05 (Mar 7, 2005)

no complaints on the samick at all, the paint is a minor bummer but in 2-3 years i can just get it painted how i want. then i have a customer riser


----------

